# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Наша фонотека.

## ZYOBRA-70

Пожалуйста пишите сюда о своих записях, которыми Вы готовы поделиться.

----------


## vova230

> Пожалуйста пишите сюда о своих записях, которыми Вы готпвы поделиться.


Если не трудно закинь сюда ссылку на свои музыкальные притчи с Байнетс-форума. 
Особенно мне понравилась "Подруги" Пусть люди послушают.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Светлана Копылова - Дар Богу -добрые притчи в стихах и под гитару.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут_ 
Светлана Копылова-Кисточка в Божьих руках-Песни -притчи 2
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ добавлено через 264 часа 9 минут_ 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Чем больше слушаю притчи, тем больше они берут за душу. Просто надо поставить себя на место этих героев. Сразу видно человек писал от чистого сердца

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Светлана Копылова :
3.Ббогоносная Россия (песни-баллады) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
4.Ладан Сомали.	 -                                  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
5.Зрячая любовь. -	                            [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Киевский хор "Благовест"-	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Сборка песен и музыки, для блоговского радио собирала. Посмотрите скрин, прежде, чем скачивать. 


megashare.by/download.php?id=352BC53D

----------


## Asteriks

Башаков. Будь счастлив. Прикольная. Она правда в Позитиффчике уже есть, но пусть повисит.
megashare.by/download.php?id=2EF6ED64

----------


## HARON

Мой сын любит В.Цоя и КиШ. Приходится иногда и самому слушать

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

З.Ы. Одна из лучших песен В.Цоя

----------


## Akasey

а вот что етсь у меня

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
З.Ы. Если что надо, могу закинуть на Мегашару

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Лёша, что у тебя из Beatles есть, напиши пожалуйста.

----------


## Sasha

Ну вот обращайтесь)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=245E810F Снег кружится. ВИА "Пламя". Песня 80-х.
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=FE669A19 К/ф "Цыган", тема
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=0E2251DE "Ветер перемен" из к/ф "Мэри Поппинс"
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=66D135FB Morandi, Colors
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=A72CB38D "Непогода" из к/ф "Мэри Поппинс, до свидания!"
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=657D23DB Лучшие мелодии из зарубежных фильмов. "Игрушка"
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=25B0C37A Вальс из к/ф "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь"

----------


## Jemal

*Sasha* ,
Какие у тебя есть альбомы The Offspring ?

----------


## Vanya

Зёбра, если интересует, есть 2 альбома, 1961 и 1970-х гг. Названий не знаю

----------


## Sasha

Есть 7 альбомов + альбом 2008 Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace

----------


## Jemal

Если не трудно, залей все кроме: Americana (1998), Conspiracy Of One (2000),  Rise And Fall, Rage And Grace  (2008), Пожалуйста.

----------


## Akasey

Зёбра вот что есть

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Могу поделиться этим:
The Beatles A Hard Day's Night
Год выпуска: 1964
 The Beatles Help!
Год выпуска: 1965

----------


## Sanych

Вот что у меня из битлов:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

"Подводную лодку" хотелось бы...., у меня только на кассете.

----------


## Sanych

*The Beatles - Yellow Submorine*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Забрала, спасибо!

----------


## Sasha

_Sasha добавил 17.08.2009 в 20:15_
Почти всё есть на 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Набери в поисковике The Offspring.))

Альбом 1989 года  подтибрил с Piples

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## fIzdrin

начало прожитого дня
сулило долгую разлуку,
с ней одиночество и скуку,
в осенний вечер сентября.

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

под Лепса хрипло-грустный голос
наполнив до краев стакан,
я жизнь, из черно-белых полос,
с ним вспоминаю,как пацан.

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Рок-группа "ЗОДИАК"*
В конце 70-х гг. в недрах студенческого клуба Латвийской Государственной консерватории имени Я. Витолса композитор Янис Лусенс и продюсер Александр Грива, под влиянием музыки зарубежной группы *"Space"*, создают рок-группу "Зодиак", почти целиком сосредоточившуюся на студийной работе. Искусство музыкантов группы Зодиак вызывало огромный интерес слушателей. Причины этого, видимо, в своеобразии музыкальных решений, оригинальности исполняемых группой композиций. Ее манера привлекала сбалансированностью звучания, превалированием мелодического начала над ритмо-ударным, шумовым, техническим совершенством и хорошим вкусом. 
"Зодиак" - ансамбль студийный: его творческие замыслы, стиль раскрываются полностью только в записи, которая представляет собой длительную, сложную и кропотливую работу всех участников, особенно звукорежиссера. "Зодиак" исполняет электронную рок-музыку, используя полифонические синтезаторы и различные специальные эффекты звукозаписи. Широкие и многообразные исполнительские возможности позволяют ансамблю создавать композиции на самые различные темы. Одна из них - тема космоса. "Зодиак" обращался к ней неоднократно. И с особым интересом - после посещения Звездного городка, где музыканты с успехом выступали и лично общались с космонавтами, специалистами, работающими в этой сфере. Встречи в Звездном городке, рассказы о полетах в космические дали явились для ансамбля новым творческим стимулом. И уже названия композиций Яниса Лусенса, свидетельствуют о характере музыки, которую исполняет рок-группа "Зодиак". В 1982 году ансамбль успешно выступал в Москве в эстрадной программе "Молодость Балтики", проходившей в рамках заключительного концерта фестиваля "Московские звезды", посвященного 60-летию образования СССР и XIX съезду ВЛКСМ. Завершена и работа над фильмом "Звездная палитра" (Центральная студия научно-популярных фильмов), где "Зодиак" своей музыкой как бы "комментирует" картины дважды Героя Советского Союза летчика-космонавта Алексея Леонова. 
Первый альбом "Диско Альянс", записанный и выпущенный в 1980 г., стал самым покупаемым альбомом в Латвии всего времени. Он явился настоящей бомбой на советской эстраде. Пластинки, вышедшие большим тиражом, раскупались мгновенно во всех уголках Советского Союза. Согласно неофициальным записям, более 20 миллионов виниловых пластинок были проданы в Советском Союзе, Японии, Австрии, Финляндии и других странах мира. 
Все альбомы Зодиака являются уникальными, не похожими друг на друга, и представляют собой композиции, связанные определённым стилем и тематикой. Первый альбом выполнен в стиле "диско" и включает в себя как быстрые ритмичные мелодии, так и медленные лирические. В первых двух композициях альбома "Диско Альянс" чувствуется влияние группы Space, но именно они определили лицо группы: обилие новых космических звуков синтезаторов. Характерная черта альбома - увлечение лидера группы - Яниса Лусенса низкими регистрами. Мелодии ритмичных композиций звучат попеременно в верхних и нижних октавах. Особо хочется отметить разнообразие ритмического рисунка у бас-гитары, которое во второй композиции фактически представляет собой самостоятельный солирующий инструмент, сливаясь с клавишными. 
Если в быстрых композициях большое значение придаётся мелодии и басам, то медленная композиция "Мираж" предельно насыщена полифонией. В отличие от многих западных проектов, Зодиак невозможно упрекнуть в однообразии. Зодиак никогда не был эпигоном самого себя. Если в первом альбоме лейтмотивом звучит тематика диско, то во второй работе группы "Музыка во вселенной" ( Music in Universe ) Янис Лусенс обращается к космосу. Новые инструменты, новые ритмы, упор на гитары, синкопированный ритм. И такая же великолепная полифония в композиции "В свете Сатурна". 
Сильная сторона творчества группы - названия песен в основном соответствуют содержанию. В традиционном для советской эстрады стиле, связанным с увлечением синтезаторной полифонией в верхних регистрах и ударными, написана тема "Провинциальное диско". В свою очередь, именно в ней мы встречается вся прелесть манипуляции с мелодией в различных октавах. Именно этот элемент - один из самых трудных для жанра инструментального диско, страдающего однообразием. Многие убеждены, что рок-группа Зодиак является блестящим образцом гениального творчества, воображения и изобретательности.

_1978 Диско альянс

1. Зодиак 
2. Пасифик 
3. Провинциальное диско 
4. Поло 
5. Мираж 
6. Рок на льду 
7. Альянс_

_Скачать альбом:_[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## fIzdrin

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  When The Smoke Is Going Down.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  maybe-i-maybe-you.

грустим,кому грустно,думаем,кому есть над чем задуматься

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Машина Времени"  «В добрый час»  1986 г.
                                        «Это было так давно... (CD 1,2) 1985 г
                                        «Реки и мосты» 1984 г.
Кого интересует, пишите- могу залить.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Машина Времени" «В добрый час» 1986 г.
> «Это было так давно... (CD 1,2) 1985 г
> «Реки и мосты» 1984 г.
> Кого интересует, пишите- могу залить.


Меня интересует.
Спасибо.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Машина Времени  -В добрый час    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Машина Времени - Реки и мосты    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Это было так давно...( CD1)                [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Это было так давно... (CD 2)     [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Кобзон Иосиф :: Аидише мама(Еврейские песни)*
_Artist: Кобзон Иосиф_  

_Songs:_
1. Шолом Алейхем
2. Лехаим Иделе
3. Аби Гезинд
4. Тум-балалайка
5. Аидише мама
6. Ба Мир Бисту Шейн
7. А Глезеле Лехайм
8. Эли эли
9. Хава Нагила
10. Кол Нидрей
11. Сим Шолом
12. Измеху
13. Ора
14. Иерушалаим Шел Захов
15. Кол а олам кулом
16. Роза
17. Аллилуйя
18. Атиква
_Description: 2007 Music Records
_
Если кому надо- закачаю

----------


## BiZ111

*Kate Voegele* 2008-2009

Поп, рок, кантри

Зайка ещё та :ah:

----------


## BiZ111

ВОТ, решил поделиться с вами очень красивой песней 

*Puddle Of Mudd - Shook Up The World*


*Песня записанная специально для сборной США и для
Зимних Олимпийских Игр
 2010*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Только не перематывайте. Начало очень важное*

----------


## vova230

> *Кобзон Иосиф :: Аидише мама(Еврейские песни)*
> _Artist: Кобзон Иосиф_  
> 
> _Songs:_
> 1. Шолом Алейхем
> 2. Лехаим Иделе
> 3. Аби Гезинд
> 4. Тум-балалайка
> 5. Аидише мама
> ...


закачай

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

* Кобзон Иосиф :: Аидише мама(Еврейские песни)*   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Шолом Алейхем кажется пела Долина.
Во всяком случае такие слова были в песне. Нет случайно у тебя?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Шолом Алейхем кажется пела Долина.
> Во всяком случае такие слова были в песне. Нет случайно у тебя?


 Ой, да кто ж её только не пел ... , в исполнении Долиной нету, если попадется где, кину

----------


## vova230

Только что послушал Кобзона, но увы,  песня на иврите кажется. А Долина пела на русском. Может это и была вольная обработка, но во всяком случае понятно о чем поется.

----------


## Vanya

Группа *"TESAURUS"*
Названия альбома, к сожалению, не знаю

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> _“Сокровище нации”_
> 
> 
> 
> (Интервью с группой *Tesaurus*)
> 
> 
> 
> Беларусь – страна парадоксов, где христианские группы “Новый Иерусалим” и “Спасение” собирают полные залы практические везде, при этом запрещаются открытые евангелизационные выступления на улицах и площадях, а пасторов незарегистрированных церквей часто берут под стражу или преследуют “по закону”.
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Отличный альбом  - музыка местами тяжеловатая, на мой вкус, ну а где-то  - очень лиричная, но везде *НАСТОЯЩЯЯ*;  тексты внятные и  осмысленные - ясные и выразительные…  В общем получил огромное удовольствие от прослушивания. Слава БОГУ!...

----------


## Vanya

спасибо что оценили. мне тоже очень нравится этот альбом

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*ЖАНР: Православная авторская песня.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

ZYOBRA-70 огромное спасибо - действительно цепляет

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Светлана  Копылова.*
*Я сердце отдаю... (Песни-притчи 3) 2010.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

*OST "EUROTRIP"*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Punk* / *Rock* / *Alternative*

*Year: 2004
Size: 3.69 Mb
Quality: 128 Kbp/s; 44 kHz*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Spasenie* *(2009 )*   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*ZYOBRA-70*, 
спасибо
я таких ясных, одухотворенных, красивых лиц давно не видел

----------


## Vanya

За SPASENIE большая благодарность  ..плохо я, наверное, их искал =\

отлично помню второй трек..правда не помню откуда я его помню  клип вроде по БТ крутили раньше. сакс классно звучит))

----------


## SDS

*ZYOBRA-70*, 
а ссылка [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], скачать не могу

----------


## Vanya

SDS, попробуй ещё.. или под другим браузером. у меня работает

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Песни нашего века.* *Часть первая (1998.)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





>

----------


## Sanych

> *Песни нашего века.* *Часть первая (1998.)*
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


А вторая часть есть?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вообще, это дело выглядит как-то так:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Если интересно, то буду выкладывать постепенно...

----------


## Sanych

Выглядит конечно красиво  Хорошо бы скрины из папок, что что внутри, в частях. И Окуджавы бы по возможности.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Песни нашего века.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Выбрал только самые весёлые так сказать (Что-то вроде ска-панка)

----------


## Sanych

Что за зверь такой - Кожаный олень???

----------


## Vanya

послушай. прикольно

----------

